# 32 gallon Flex Build



## 11f150 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello!

I've been a freshwater plant tank lurker for quite sometime! As you can tell with my account creation date. I have been in the saltwater side of the hobby for a long time and almost made the switch back to freshwater many times. I can officially say that I have started the process of having a planted tank! I have a lot of things ordered and now its just waiting for things to come in. But thats alright by me because I am still doing a lot of reading and learning. Here are some things I have ordered:

-Fluval Flex 32 gallon
-Additional Fluval aquasky LED so there will be 2 lights under the hood (Fluval made a spot for a 2nd one if you chose to add another)
-Seachem Flourite for substrate
-CO2art Pro-SE Series Complete Aquarium CO2 System with in-tank Flux Diffuser
-Manzanita Driftwood
-Dragon stone

I am also having a local guy build me a stand for the aquarium. I was not a huge fan of the stand offered from Fluval.

I also have a RO/DI filtration system in place that Im still debating on using and adding the minerals back into the water. I feel like that is a safer method for clean water. I am also going to mod the filtration that is on the back of the tank once inTank Aquatics gets done designing a basket for it, which they said will be very soon. 

I will continue to update this thread once the ball gets rolling more.


----------



## 11f150 (Feb 7, 2012)

The tank is in!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I really enjoy my smaller Flex and think you're going to like the large version.

Have you decided on the critters you plan to keep? 

You'll likely be pretty happy with the existing filtration setup. Sponges + ceramic media is more than enough for a planted tank. You'll even have room for additional media, as you'll be unlikely to use charcoal. The large sponge blocks are surprisingly nice and I've enjoyed them on my two Specs and Flex.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Im happy to see someone with a Fluvel Flex 32 on here--- I am coveting that tank! Im spread a bit thin right now with 7 tanks going, so cant get one now; but Ill get some satisfaction by following your build. 
I have the F. Flex 9 gallon and its a great little tank!

Look forward to following the process of your build.


----------



## Deigoboy (Oct 4, 2019)

I have the same setup with the dual aquasky’s. I’m wondering how long to run the lights for each day?


----------



## 11f150 (Feb 7, 2012)

Little update it’s been a busy weekend! Got the stand from a local person who built it, I’m happy with it! Cleaned the substrate and also did a little aquascaping. I’m still waiting on my driftwood to come in but it will be here Thursday. I made a 1/2” hole in my floor and ran a rodi line and co2 tube from the basement. All rodi/co2 equipment will be below the room in the basement. I also decided to add a ATO that will be ran from the basement as well. So overall there will be virtually no equipment in the tank room. I will respond to everyone once I get on my desktop computer. I don’t quite have this figured out on my phone yet.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

11f150 said:


> Little update it’s been a busy weekend! Got the stand from a local person who built it, I’m happy with it! Cleaned the substrate and also did a little aquascaping. I’m still waiting on my driftwood to come in but it will be here Thursday. I made a 1/2” hole in my floor and ran a rodi line and co2 tube from the basement. All rodi/co2 equipment will be below the room in the basement. I also decided to add a ATO that will be ran from the basement as well. So overall there will be virtually no equipment in the tank room. I will respond to everyone once I get on my desktop computer. I don’t quite have this figured out on my phone yet.


Nice stand. Really like...


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Discusluv said:


> Nice stand. Really like...


I concur. Very nice setup so far! I like the open shelf look on your stand.


----------



## 11f150 (Feb 7, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> I really enjoy my smaller Flex and think you're going to like the large version.
> 
> Have you decided on the critters you plan to keep?
> 
> You'll likely be pretty happy with the existing filtration setup. Sponges + ceramic media is more than enough for a planted tank. You'll even have room for additional media, as you'll be unlikely to use charcoal. The large sponge blocks are surprisingly nice and I've enjoyed them on my two Specs and Flex.


I do have a small fish list together right now. So far I want Celestial Pearl Danio, Cardinal Tetra, Endler's Livebearer, German Blue Ram




Discusluv said:


> Im happy to see someone with a Fluvel Flex 32 on here--- I am coveting that tank! Im spread a bit thin right now with 7 tanks going, so cant get one now; but Ill get some satisfaction by following your build.
> I have the F. Flex 9 gallon and its a great little tank!
> 
> Look forward to following the process of your build.


Thanks! It has been fun so far getting everything going.

Bump:


----------



## 11f150 (Feb 7, 2012)

Got some more done today. The 2nd Aquasky led came in. I got it installed and programmed. Went and filled my co2 tank today and fished the install with that and also got the drop checker in. I really like having the equipment below the room in the basement, it’s clean looking in the fish tank room. My driftwood came in so I’m soaking that and will get it in tomorrow. The cycle has been going for days now but not much movement on that, which is expected.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

They better not make you trade that tank vs refill!

Very nice installation.


----------



## 11f150 (Feb 7, 2012)

Streetwise said:


> They better not make you trade that tank vs refill!
> 
> Very nice installation.


Thanks! Yeah I’m only going to get it refilled. There is a few places around that fill them.


----------



## 11f150 (Feb 7, 2012)

Plants came in today and they look great so far!


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Very, very nice. I so want this tank but at the same time have thought of downsizing my 7 current tanks. Maybe combining 3 of my smaller ones into one of these - that's downsizing, right? :wink2:


----------



## 11f150 (Feb 7, 2012)

SueD said:


> Very, very nice. I so want this tank but at the same time have thought of downsizing my 7 current tanks. Maybe combining 3 of my smaller ones into one of these - that's downsizing, right? :wink2:



Lol yeah that could be downsizing. I probably would rather to get rid of 3 tanks to have one bigger one. Thanks for the comment.

Bump: Added some manzanita and some dwarf grass.


----------



## michael_f (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi,
Im looking to buy this tank too in Denmark. Do you run it with standard components + CO2 and extra light? Or is anything else changed?


----------



## 11f150 (Feb 7, 2012)

michael_f said:


> Hi,
> Im looking to buy this tank too in Denmark. Do you run it with standard components + CO2 and extra light? Or is anything else changed?


Yes, I use the filtration that came with it. I use co2 and installed a extra aquasky light in the hood. Sorry for the delay in response.

Bump: Plants seem to be settling in and growing. The cycle is moving along. Ammonia is disappearing faster and nitrites are high. Here is a picture from today. I am starting to see some algae but Im going to blame that on it being a new tank and I expect a ugly phase to get through. Plus Im trying to hold off on water changes until the cycle finishes. I finished setting up the ATO and everything is in the basement for that and I will only have the water level sensors and rodi line coming into the tank. I am planning on setting up automatic water changes.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like you're on your way to a great start. 

The more I see the way you've used Flourite Black, the more I begin to realize it's a great option. It looks much better than the original Dark, in my opinion. I've been using Flourite Black Sand and what you have looks a ton better than that, as well.


----------



## 11f150 (Feb 7, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Looks like you're on your way to a great start.
> 
> The more I see the way you've used Flourite Black, the more I begin to realize it's a great option. It looks much better than the original Dark, in my opinion. I've been using Flourite Black Sand and what you have looks a ton better than that, as well.



Thanks for the kind words! Not having much experience with any other substrate, I am very happy with this. It didn't cloud my water at all either but I also rinsed it very well.


----------



## maxpare79 (Dec 1, 2019)

11f150 said:


> Thanks for the kind words! Not having much experience with any other substrate, I am very happy with this. It didn't cloud my water at all either but I also rinsed it very well.


Hey sorry to revive the thread like this, but I just got the exact same setup (tank and CO2 diffuser) and placed the CO2 diffuser at the same spot as you as well as the CO2 checker on the other side like you? Can you tell me if you were able to achieve a green color in the CO2 checker? I am running the diffusing at 30psi with approx 1-2 bubbles per second and it stays blue. I am wondering where I should put the diffuser. The way the tank is built there is no direction flow, it's like 2 separate flow going on each side...


----------



## 11f150 (Feb 7, 2012)

maxpare79 said:


> Hey sorry to revive the thread like this, but I just got the exact same setup (tank and CO2 diffuser) and placed the CO2 diffuser at the same spot as you as well as the CO2 checker on the other side like you? Can you tell me if you were able to achieve a green color in the CO2 checker? I am running the diffusing at 30psi with approx 1-2 bubbles per second and it stays blue. I am wondering where I should put the diffuser. The way the tank is built there is no direction flow, it's like 2 separate flow going on each side...



Yes mine is green. Im at about 3 bubbles per second.


----------



## zoodoosnear (Dec 6, 2019)

What size aquasky light do you need for the second light? 36" to 48"? 

Thanks


----------



## 11f150 (Feb 7, 2012)

zoodoosnear said:


> What size aquasky light do you need for the second light? 36" to 48"?
> 
> Thanks



The 2nd light you can add to the tank is the same as the one that comes with it. I think its only around 30", Im not home right now to confirm. Sorry for the delayed response.


----------



## kevj (Feb 6, 2020)

This is gorgeous! would love to see an update pic. I am considering doing a similar set up with my Fluval Flex 32g. Did you use the U-Bend Glass Tubing Connector with the CO2 system? What size did you get?


----------



## Sethshane (Oct 15, 2020)

How will you run a CO2 line into your tank. Only way I see is to drill a hole through the back chamber where the pump and heater is near the top.
Could you email me on your plan?
Thanks, Dan Sethner


----------

